

Python Modernize: Modernizes Python code for eventual Python 3 migration - espeed
https://github.com/mitsuhiko/python-modernize

======
sdfjkl
How is this different from the 2to3 tool included with Python?

~~~
obtu
It's a 2to3 mod that makes codebases compatible with both versions, instead of
doing a Python 2 -> Python 3 conversion. I'm fine with 2to3's integration in
distribute, which also allows supporting both from the same package, but some
people, like mistuhiko, prefer not involving 2to3 as part of the build.

